# 1940 Ranger Champion Jewel Tank Clean up



## Nickinator (Nov 12, 2017)

Many hours into this one but worth it, nice transformation and great patina now. Located a few parts, fixed some others- got an OA soak, paint stripper, rubbing compound and boiled Linseed oil. Nice rider, really diggin it  maybe it'll grow some roots and stick around 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 12, 2017)

WOW! [emoji15] [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 12, 2017)

AMAZING!


----------



## stoney (Nov 12, 2017)

Dang, I wouldn't have thought it was the same bike. Great cleanup.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 12, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## Kato (Nov 12, 2017)

That looks sweeeeeeeeeeeet !!!
I'm thinking I'm going to have to try the OA bath on the Western Flyer I just picked up.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 12, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Many hours into this one but worth it, nice transformation and great patina now. Located a few parts, fixed some others- got an OA soak, paint stripper, rubbing compound and boiled Linseed oil. Nice rider, really diggin it  maybe it'll grow some roots and stick around
> 
> Darcie & Nick
> 
> ...



That's a great transformation. How long was it in the OA bath?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2017)

What an incredible transformation, great job Nick!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 12, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> That's a great transformation. How long was it in the OA bath?



Not long if you use real warm water and a bit less OA than is usually used- tank was done in 15 minutes.
Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 12, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> What an incredible transformation, great job Nick!




Sorry Rob, this one was all me, my rough hands and peeling finger tips prove it! :eek:
Darcie


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice job bud, you obviously did a ton of work. Well worth it I’m sure, awesome finished product.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2017)

Is this schwidizzle for rizzle my fellow cabizzle?


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice cleaned up really well!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 15, 2017)

That is awesome. I have never brought one back that was that far gone. would like more details on the restoration process.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2017)

Darcie, what a wonderful job. Amazing transformation. Congratulations!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 16, 2017)

Darcie, I'd say that's a keeper for sure.  Great job bring it back, its very nice!!


----------



## pureschwinn (Nov 16, 2017)

I love It !


----------



## antque (Nov 17, 2017)

Fantastic job, congrats on a beautiful bike


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 1, 2018)

been meaning to do a follow up on this great find by nick and darcie. many hours of scrubbing/elbow grease went into this by nickinator.  I located the parts  to finish it 
















and bolted together to make this a crown jewel of any collection!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 1, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle , great detail job !!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 1, 2018)

nick and darcie (nickinator) get the 'attaboys' here-I just bolted up the missing parts! they know what they are doing.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2018)

Outstanding! :eek:


----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Amazing job. It came out beautifully.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 2, 2018)

Wonderful example of how to preserve a great bicycle!


----------



## jkent (Nov 2, 2018)

Tell him to put the cream tires back on it. I think it looked so much better.
JKent


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 2, 2018)

the cream tires seemed a bit bright. I even thought about the clay colored or whitewalls(which is what the bike would normally have come with). but finding matched rubber tires-pedals-grips the same shade of 'clay' didn't seem to happen. by going with black rubber components throughout-which 95+% of the bikes were in that period-it toned down the bike so your attention/eye was drawn to seeing the bike's features-the tank-seat-speedo-lights!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2018)

Black tires all the way......


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 2, 2018)

John's clay chain treads look great with Ranger brown. But I feel ya on matching the grips and pedals. Been looking for some with no luck...


----------

